# 導かれし / 叛きし



## kuuzoku

Hello, these types of verbs I found in titles of games/books and I was curious about them.

I found "叛きし"  used in "神に_叛きし_人." 

_I found "導かれし_"used in _"導かれし_者たち"

"somukishi" appears to be the stem form of a verb with shi attached.

"michibikareshi" appears to be the passive form of a verb with shi also attached.

Is "shi" used like "-te" for verbs in these instances? I could not find an explanation.

I thank you in advance.


----------



## mikun

hi,
'叛き(し)' means 'betray' comes from '叛く'. 　I think '(叛き)し' is a 間投助詞 and emphasize the former word.  The meaning will be,
The peoples truly betrayed the god,
The peoples truly instructed, 
I hope other peoples Post.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi, *mikun*.

The し is not the emphatic 間投助詞 but a conjugated form of past marker き (adnominal form).  This is part of classic vocabulary and used here in order to achieve a solemn effect.


----------



## kuuzoku

Hello and thank you for the replies. Unfortunately, I am still confused. 

My textbooks don't even mention it and supplementary information from other websites don't help clarify.

If you would be so kind to further elaborate I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

し is equivalent to た in Modern Japanese.  We generally say 神に叛いた人 and 導かれた者たち.


----------



## kuuzoku

Ah, makes perfect sense now. Thank you once again.


----------



## rukiak

神に叛きし人
導かれし者たち
sounds "in progress" rather than "た", in the game contexts...


----------



## ldde1985

Hey guys,

Like Flaminius said, it makes the sentence sound solemn, and somewhat dramatic.
In the context of a game (video game i presume) it would sound like something like that:
'The ones who disobeyed the Gods...'
'The ones who were guided/led...'
A quite common sentence is '選ばれし者'　which means 'the chosen one'.

You can usually imagine an old person talking about a prophecy or something of that vein ^^

Hope that helped a bit more.

Peace


----------



## kamome

would it be correct to say:
[春暮れの空を撫でし百千鳥] ?
of course it's a haiku, where the idea is about "I'm telling someone what I felt at sunset"...ny suggestions, Flaminius and Friends?


----------



## frequency

春暮れの空を撫でし*_*百千鳥
I think you need one more word (kana).


----------



## kamome

sorry, I typed it mindlessly, here's the correct one:

春暮れの
美空を撫でし
百千鳥

harugure no mizora o nadeshi momochidori


----------



## frequency

> 春暮れの美空を撫でし百千鳥


Yes, that sounds okay and beautiful to me. But I'm not good at haiku things.


----------



## karlalou

kamome said:


> would it be correct to say:
> [春暮れの空を撫でし百千鳥] ?
> of course it's a haiku, where the idea is about "I'm telling someone what I felt at sunset"...ny suggestions, Flaminius and Friends?


I don't see any problem with it. Though it doesn't say "I'm telling someone what I felt at sunset". It appears to be the artist's explanation about the piece.


----------

